# Can i Eggshare?



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi Everyone,


Im sorry if this is a really silly question but im thinking of eggsharing for IVF/ICSI but i have received donor sperm when TTC 3 years ago and im not sure if this will affect my eligibility to be an egg-sharer, i havent approached the clinic yet, am i wasting my time, can i be an egg-sharer?


Thanks

Debs


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

As far as I know this would make no difference but you will need to check with your clinic


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks LeicesterLou, i will, Congrats on the BFP.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks xx  Join the egg share chit chat board the girls will be able to help on there and they are all really friendly...


----------

